# 92 Steel



## johnm1a (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a Beretta 92 Steel - single action only - Nickel Finish - all factory, Trijicon sights front and rear, etc. This is a Brigadier/VERTEC GUN - very rare.

What is this gun worth? I want to sell it.

Reply to
[email protected] or call 303-377-2241.

Thank you


----------

